# doku.jar in exlipse anzeigen lassen (F1)



## Oli (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich bin gerade am Basteln einer FTP - Anwendung. Hierfür verwende ich common.net. Funktioniert alles soweit prächtig, doch ab und an wäre es schön die Doku durchlesen zu können.
Diese kommt als jar-File mit. Wohin musss ich die kopieren, bzw wo kann ich bei eclipse einstellen, dass die Doku verfügbar wird?
Das öffnem des jar und suchen der html per Hand ist mir zu umständlich.

weiß da jemand Rat?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mai 2009)

In den Properties eines eingebundenen Jars kannst du ein source attachment angeben (die Java Doc wird dann daraus abgeleitet), oderm wenn du nur Java Doc hast, auch eine Java Doc Location angegeben werden.
Source Attachment ist vor allem nützlich wenn du in der Bibliothek debuggen musst, ansonsten reicht auch die reine Java Doc.


----------



## Oli (27. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Wildcard.

Vielen Dank für die umfassende Antwort, das hat geklappt.

Viele Grüße Oli


----------

